# Possible new state record?



## USSapper

Heard a couple reports of a whitetail taken south of Valley City that could score right aroung 194 typical. Anybody else heard anyhting-you know how rumors can spread :roll:


----------



## HonkerExpress

From what I have heard, there is supposedly a 198" buck taken up in my area. I have seen pictures and oh my god. lol. have to wait and see now.


----------



## Shooter

Would this be the one?


----------



## holmsvc

This buck will gross in the 190's, but will net in the 170's. That is what I am told anyway.


----------



## Fallguy

Shooter where was that one taken?


----------



## AdamFisk

That buck in the pic was taken 3 miles south of Valley City in the river bottom. One heck of a deer.


----------



## deacon

Wow :beer:


----------



## Invector

That was last year I think. I was over in Valley the time it was taken. This is the first time I had seen a pic of it though. My buck I got this year now looks small after seening that monster. :beer:


----------



## Shooter

the pic was on fishing buddy. It just said it was taken south of VC and will gross around 190. I don't know much more about it, just saw the pic there and thought it might be the same buck.


----------



## Fallguy

Invector said:


> That was last year I think. I was over in Valley the time it was taken. This is the first time I had seen a pic of it though. My buck I got this year now looks small after seening that monster. :beer:


No, that picture is from this year, as is shown by the tag.


----------



## holmsvc

The deer was shot Sunday morning 6 miles south of valley City.


----------



## bretts

Should take gross score all the time if It was my choice. Why deduct a buck for having character? That is a monster


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bighunter

I have also heard of a new state record shot up in the New Rockford area suppose to be close to 200 wheather or not its true i dont no ive heard it from a few different people.I can believe it to b/c of the land that supposovly its shot on..LANDOWNERS and A$$Hole.


----------



## USSapper

Its amazing, the deer will just keep getting bigger and bigger with the crops we are planting. THE GENES ARE STARTING TO SPREAD!!!!! Now just hopefully they spread to my area!!!


----------



## USSapper

That buck is truly beautiful


----------



## MNgoosekiller

Awesome deer!...congrats to whoever shot it! What a monster!


----------



## Tator

hey guys, not to rain on anyones parade, but my neighbor just showed me a picture of this buck and he said his brother shot it. It was shot out by Mott ND. He even showed me what his brother said to him in his email and he has a picture of his brother with this buck too. I find this amazing because I haven't seen this buck except for tonight when he showed this to me on his computer, a picture of that guy, and his brother with it.

I'm not trying to start an argument, but this seems really odd to me, someone is lying, either my 45 year old neighbor, seems to be an honest guy, or someone else.

like I said, he said it was shot my Mott, anyone confirm???????

Tator


----------



## DustinS

Here's an artical that Nick wrote:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/trophy-buck.php


----------



## Maverick

[siteimg]5608[/siteimg]
Here is the VC buck everyone is talking about!!!!!


----------



## USSapper

Tator, could they be different deer? Maybe the pictures are just mixed around


----------



## Maverick

Heres a good question for you guys.....Is that the same guy in both pictures? Looking at them I think it is? Same hat anyways. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Heavy Hitter

That buck is from the area described and was shot by a VC native. It is the same guy in both pics and was shot this past weekend.


----------



## target

Maverick said:


> Heres a good question for you guys.....Is that the same guy in both pictures? Looking at them I think it is? Same hat anyways. I may be wrong though.


Same guy same deer.


----------



## Maverick

My bad. After looking again they are the same deer. I thought one was different. UNREAL DEER!!!


----------



## Maverick

Just got this one from an email. From what I am hearing it might give the record books a run for its money.

[siteimg]5618[/siteimg]
[siteimg]5617[/siteimg]


----------



## fishhook

Is that deer from north dakota? the tag on it doesn't resemble ours this season. Then again, i could be losing it. :homer:


----------



## Maverick

> Is that deer from north dakota? the tag on it doesn't resemble ours this season. Then again, i could be losing it.


Yep, I just got it from an Edmore local!!
I am assuming it is a gratis tag, although I am not sure what they look like this year.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Thats what we call a "GRATIS" TAG. When you own land you can apply for one and you can shoot a buck or a doe. So that would explain why it looks different. Laters. All Gratis Tags are red. Hope that clears it all up.


----------



## fishhook

must be a land gratis tag. I thought the kid looked young to own land...but whatever. Nice deer. I saw one about that wide this past weekend, but not that big....good for him.

Wouldn't that deer be considered non-typical? If so it is still a very nice deer, but I wouldn't think state record when i see it.


----------



## fishhook

i didn't see your post until after mine honker express, but thanks for clearing that up in such a diplomatic matter. Yes i do know what a land gratis is, but like i said a minute ago i thought he looked pretty young to be a landowner, but whatever i could care less if he does or doesn't....nice deer regardless.


----------



## HonkerExpress

From what I have heard, the kid in the picture wasn't the one who actually shot the deer. So I hope that clears up that matter as well. Just relaying the information I have heard about it. But no, its classified as a typical, if you score it as a non-typical, there are no deductions. when scored as a typical, it has deductions. From what I have heard, its going to be very very close to beating the "North Dakota Typical" Record. just my two cents once again. Laters.


----------



## fishhook

I'm no expert on this in the least, but I guess I was always under the assumption that the kickers coming off the antlers make it non-typical whether it wants to be or not. anyone clarify?


----------



## HonkerExpress

Ok, I did a google. Heres what I found out:
1. Typical is when the antlers are symmetrical on both sides and the points grow straight up off the main beam. Non-typical is usually when the antlers are asymmetrical and the points are going in any direction off the main beam.

2. Typical and Non-Typical are measured exactly the same way except Typical you subtract for abnormal points and Non-Typical you add abnormal points.

3. In simple terms measurements are taken of the typical frame of the antlers first. These include the length of tines, length of main beams, and circumferences along the main beam as well as the greatest inside spread between the antlers. Once the typical frame has been accounted for, any and all non-typical points are measured and added into this rough total.
From this subtotal, or "gross score" as it is commonly referred to, discrepencies in tine length, beam length, and length of abnomal points are deducted to achieve a net score.

Typical antlers: There are two categories within the scoring system for whitetail deer: Typical and Non-typical. Typical scoring gives high priority to symmetry. On a typical buck both side-to-side discrepancies and abnormal points count against the final score.

Non-typical antlers: If a buck has at least one abnormal point, permits it to be scored as either a _*typical or non-typical *_at the discretion of the hunter. An abnormal point is any point that doesn't originate off the top of the main beam or any point off the top of the main beam that appears to be out of place, not matching the normal spacing of the tines of the other antler. When sticker points are long, whether or not it is considered a typical point comes down to it's spacing along the beam and becomes a judgment call best left to an experienced trained official scorer.

Peace :beer:


----------



## R y a n

HonkerExpress said:


> From what I have heard, its going to be very very close to beating the "North Dakota Typical" Record. just my two cents once again. Laters.


Guys

This buck pictured with the kid in it...*is not* going to be close to the North Dakota Typical record... so let's stop with the rumors...

For several reasons...

#1, Have you *seen* the one above it? That buck, know known as the Nelson buck, unofficially green scored at 199 5/8 gross, and 173 7/8 net. It is CLEARLY bigger than that one. Note the tine length and mass.

#2. The deductions on that rack will further reduce the score.

#3. Have you looked at the perfect symmetry and mass of the #1 Typical? The picture we have on here doesn't do it justice.. you have to see it in person to be in awe at how nice that rack really is... http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 930#248930

#4. Even the famous road kill buck from last year near Center is larger than that one. Here is a pic of it:

[siteimg]5624[/siteimg]

Note that the owner of the rack is standing a foot in front of it and it is STILL A HUGE MONSTER! 

That deer I believe if shot would have been the #1 Typical in ND bar none, as it was just over 205 but with deductions was still was around 197... Just look at the mass, spread, symmetry and length of tines... THAT is what is needed to break the 180 barrier.

The point is.. you guys really need to be a little more cautious when throwing around "ND State Record" comments until you have the ability to visually guesstimate how to look at a rack and compare it to currently scored ones....

btw.. if you want my opinion on how that one scores... it grosses approx just shy of 145 and nets around 139... about 50 shy of the top records... which puts approximately 1500 deer ahead of it in the ND books.

Ryan


----------



## duckslayer

Yep, that Edmore buck might go around 175 net in my guess. Im no expert at all when it comes to the scoring deal. No state record, but still an awesome buck.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Ryan, you honestly tell me you think that the buck from edmore is only going to score 145? wow, I guess you are really off key. It has been measured, and it was way way way over 145. I guess people should really learn to estimate a photograph before they start throwing numbers out there right? I mean thats what you told us? I am going to stay out of it from now on, but man, whatever. lol


----------



## dieseldog

edmore buck would be about 176 1/4" would be my guess. come on guys guess and we will see who is closest when someone tells us what it really scores.


----------



## Coach529

Another pic of the "Nelson Buck"!!


----------



## DeltaBoy

Record's or not... IMO great bucks and some good eats!


----------



## USSapper

Ryan, Are you talking about the buck the kid shot or the Nelson buck shot south of Valley. I agree the buck the kid shot wont even come close to the state record but I can see how the Nelson buck had a shot. I got to see the center buck that was hit two summers ago and the antlers weighed like 14 pounds!! WHat a buck!!


----------



## R y a n

Lindberg9 said:


> Ryan, Are you talking about the buck the kid shot or the Nelson buck shot south of Valley. I agree the buck the kid shot wont even come close to the state record but I can see how the Nelson buck had a shot. I got to see the center buck that was hit two summers ago and the antlers weighed like 14 pounds!! WHat a buck!!


Hey Lindberg

I was talking that the buck that is pictured with the kid wont have any shot at the ND record. I've already seen 4 bucks this year bigger than that by a long shot. The buck from VC had his rack green scored and deducted ( I posted that score in my previous post)... so if that Nelson rack grosses below 173 and change _after_ deductions, you can imagine that the Edmore buck will score even less.

I stand firm that with the deductions that the Edmore buck will score around 150. From what I can see he has 4 kicker points that need deductions. He may start at closer to 165, but will have 15 points deducted for the kickers. I might be off by a point or 2, as I can't get a depth perception on the picture...however it isn't close to some others posted here this fall. The lack of length on tines will limit it's score.

Ryan


----------



## bnbrk94

If that edmore buck has been measured, why not post the green score and put it to bed? It appears to me that it might go 160. Tops. Unless that pic does'nt do it any justice at all.


----------



## HonkerExpress

I will get a score for you guys this weekend for sure. I am going on hear say and I will talk to the guys that got it. That way I can put this one to rest. And yes, the pictures don't do it any justice from what I have heard. But then again who knows. I was shooting at a total score in or around that 180"


----------



## stickem14

The kid in the pic is holding the deer for the picture as they are trying to keep it low key for now. It is a big deer with I believe an inside spread of over 23". The deer was shot by Brockett which is just south of Edmore. Nice deer though but I don't think anywhere close to a state record. Good luck to everyone. Glad to see deer like these being taken in the state. Gives a guy hope. Chow!


----------



## USSapper

R y a n said:


> Lindberg9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan, Are you talking about the buck the kid shot or the Nelson buck shot south of Valley. I agree the buck the kid shot wont even come close to the state record but I can see how the Nelson buck had a shot. I got to see the center buck that was hit two summers ago and the antlers weighed like 14 pounds!! WHat a buck!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lindberg
> 
> I was talking that the buck that is pictured with the kid wont have any shot at the ND record. I've already seen 4 bucks this year bigger than that by a long shot. The buck from VC had his rack green scored and deducted ( I posted that score in my previous post)... so if that Nelson rack grosses below 173 and change _after_ deductions, you can imagine that the Edmore buck will score even less.
> 
> I stand firm that with the deductions that the Edmore buck will score around 150. From what I can see he has 4 kicker points that need deductions. He may start at closer to 165, but will have 15 points deducted for the kickers. I might be off by a point or 2, as I can't get a depth perception on the picture...however it isn't close to some others posted here this fall. The lack of length on tines will limit it's score.
> 
> Ryan
Click to expand...

I totally agree about the edmore buck, I dont know who thought it had a chance and got all this fuss started but like the previous post said- who really cares if it breaks the state record or not-its great to see big bucks like that being taken here :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

The Edmore buck will not be within 20" of the record


----------



## USSapper

870 XPRS said:


> The Edmore buck will not be within 20" of the record


I guess we'll see soon :lol: IMO, around 150-145


----------



## njsimonson

> I guess people should really learn to estimate a photograph before they start throwing numbers out there right?


*What fun would THAT be?!? * :lol:

The Nelson buck is one bad-a$$ deer. The tines are all thick, like broomhandles that turn into knives. It's just a wicked buck all around.

Like my article read, Brian had a buddy green score it, and its not an official scoring, but he came up with 199 7/8 and then 173 5/8 after deductions. My guess is we'll see the rack next monday night at the BCWF Buck Show. That (and my wicked signature .gif) should bring the people in!!!


----------



## smalls

njsimonso said:


> (and my wicked signature .gif) should bring the people in!!!


For those who are pictographically challenged, it reads "The BUCK stops here". :wink:

I'd like to see that buck in the flesh, what a brute. A majority of hunters will NEVER see a deer even close to that caliber in their lifetime. Record or not, truly an amazing specimen.

Anyone want to bet that applications for white tail buck will be UP in that unit next year?


----------



## Csquared

Unless the rules have changed very recently, I see one discrepency in the typical/non-typical rules as explained here.

As I understand the rules, a rack must have AT LEAST 15" of total non-typical points to be officially scored as a non-typical. Otherwise it MUST be entered in the book as a typical, and those other points will be deductions. KILLS your net score!

Please advise if I'm wrong.


----------



## nomrcy

Guys-
I am an official B & C scorer. The hunter gets to choose how the buck goes in the record book-typical vs. non typical. This being said, the minimum is alot higher for nontypical entry. If the buck has one nontypical sticker-it will generally score higher in the typical category. I will hopefully be in VC to lay eyes on some of these monsters next week! Any questions - let me know.


----------



## headhunter

nomercy, how can a guy become an official B/C scorer?


----------



## Csquared

Thanks for the info, nomrcy. Hopefully I'll have a good reason to see my taxidermist next week, and while there I'll discuss it with him.


----------



## nomrcy

headhunter said:


> nomercy, how can a guy become an official B/C scorer?


You have to send a letter of your intention to become a scorer to B & C. They look at the areas where scorers are needed and check your background for hunting violations. If they approve everything, they invite you to attend a week long class. It tends to get fairly lengthy in the entire process, but in the end is worth it. I get to see ALOT of BIG animals!


----------



## goatboy

:-?


----------



## USSapper

186? :-? Great buck anyways-I've seen alot of great bucks shot by women :wink:


----------



## goatboy

:-?


----------

